# Video Orientation



## derath (Aug 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of a patch or a way to create one, so that when you full screen a video it doesn't flip to only one side and it stay what ever way you hold the touchpad?


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

I hear a lot of people complaining about this "feature" and for the life of me I don't understand why they hate it. I actually prefer it. I can lay in bed on my side, tip the TP on its side and watch my move in full landscape.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Well for a start the button is on the right, Which is rubbish for left handed people like myself...

Also it's official case if its flat the angle is then off by default which is a pain in the arse


----------



## derath (Aug 24, 2011)

well the reason I say this is because I prefer to have the home button on the left for when I mount the tablet in the car.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

"derath said:


> well the reason I say this is because I prefer to have the home button on the left for when I mount the tablet in the car.


Get a car thats right-hand drive 

That is obviously more practical


----------



## koaschten (Aug 31, 2011)

bouncer said:


> Also it's official case if its flat the angle is then off by default which is a pain in the arse


When using the HP Case and the video is upside down in landscape mode, you actually did fold the case wrong. The official case works perfectly in a flat and up position the way that the speakers are always downside and facing the audience. you might want to try to fold the lash in a ______\ way


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I would like to see this as a patch also. I hold my TP; I don't lay it on surfaces. I hold it speakers up so that the flap on the case folds downward. Holding it speakers down means I have to hold the cover.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Bug Splat said:


> I hear a lot of people complaining about this "feature" and for the life of me I don't understand why they hate it. I actually prefer it. I can lay in bed on my side, tip the TP on its side and watch my move in full landscape.


because there is a toggle to turn off the flipping but if its not off it should display the way you are holding it


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

koaschten said:


> When using the HP Case and the video is upside down in landscape mode, you actually did fold the case wrong. The official case works perfectly in a flat and up position the way that the speakers are always downside and facing the audience. you might want to try to fold the lash in a ______\ way


 i prefer the speakers up side so that they are not directed down or even covered. Its fine if its flat but who watches videos by laying it flat? It should flip according to orientation not what someone somewhere decided they liked. people are funny and we all think differently. On top of that not everyone has the HP case


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

"koaschten said:


> When using the HP Case and the video is upside down in landscape mode, you actually did fold the case wrong. The official case works perfectly in a flat and up position the way that the speakers are always downside and facing the audience. you might want to try to fold the lash in a ______\ way


You say I folded the case "wrong" I'm aware of the official orientations, but, he way you suggest is just a Tad to high, So it is folded that dirrection but speakers facing away, Great for lap typing, the way you have it, or suggested is good for desk typing


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree....the orientation should be decided by the user. I just got a generic case in today and one of the two positions it can be propped up in, makes the video upside down. Sure, the company who made the case should have accounted for this, but they probably assumed the same as I did. I look forward to a patch made by some selfless dev


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

agreed. I'm using an iPad case and 1this results in the video being upside down :-(

The case is actually a good conversation starter/trolling prop depending on the target.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

bouncer said:


> Well for a start the button is on the right, Which is rubbish for left handed people like myself.


There's the problem. The world isn't built for demon-possessed lefties.


----------

